# Accelerometre fr iPod touch 2



## Vladimok (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

1) Je croyais qu'avec l'accéléromètre l'on pouvait changer le morceau de musique joué ? Si oui comment ?

2) Comment tester l'accéléromètre ? Avec quel jeu gratuit  avant d'acheter ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

Il me semble que ce n'est que sur le nouvel iPOD Nano que l'on peut changer de titre en secouant...
POur tester l'accelerometre de ton iPOD Touch tu peux déjà tourner l'iPOD de 1/4 de tour lorsque tu est sur une pochette de musique, pour vérifier qu'il passe en mode coverflow.

Sinon tu peux aller charger Dual Level (qui installe un niveau à bulle). C'est pas gratuit, mais à 0,79 Euro...


----------



## lsr (26 Décembre 2008)

Je te conseille le jeu labyrinth si tu veux tester l'accelerometre, en plus il est gratuit !


----------



## Vladimok (26 Décembre 2008)

merci je vais voir cela


----------

